# Mavs summer league squad v.s. Chinese National team



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

85-80 China! 

http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/basketball/9063921.htm


> China's guards fed Yao inside over the final two minutes and watched him work his way repeatedly to the line. He overpowered Mavericks rookie center Pavel Podkolzine and every other blue jersey who got in his way for routine dunks.


Devin lead the Mavs with 15pts on 4-13 shooting, 3 assists and 6 TOs


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Devin lead the Mavs with 15pts on 4-13 shooting, 3 assists and 6 TOs


    

Hopefully, that will improve once the season starts...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mavs summer league squad v.s. Chinese National team*



> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the summer league and it is a team that has Yao. I don't think I would get worried yet.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mavs summer league squad v.s. Chinese National team*



> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasn't NBA ready to begin with so no worries.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! They're playing already!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yao Ming got 22 points, 11 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 turnovers a block and a steal

Josh Howard got 12 points, 5 rebounds, 0 assists, 2 turnovers, 1 block and 1 steal in 27 minutes

Pavel Podkolzine got 6 points (3-5), 6 rebounds, 0 assists, 4 turnovers, 0 blocks and 0 steals in 10 minutes

DJ Benga got 4 points (2-4), 5 rebounds, 4 fouls, 0 assits, 0 turnovers, 1 block and 2 steals in 16 minutes

Devin Harris got 15 points (4-13 :S ), 1 rebound, 6 turnovers, 3 assists and 2 steals



Box Score..


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> "The problem was Yao Ming," said Harris, who was the No. 5 pick in the 2004 NBA Draft. "The guy is 7-foot-6 and I'm sure he weighs a ton. I don't think I realized how big he was until he came at me. I totally blew the layup after that."


That's my favorite part of the article, I'm sure Harris was a little intimidated by Yao. The biggest man in the Big Ten that plays is probably the 7'2 Nick Smith but when he turns sideways, you can't hardly see him. Yao is a lot bigger.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Devin lead the Mavs with 15pts on 4-13 shooting, 3 assists and 6 TOs


Its only a summer league game so I'm not too worried about Harris' 6 turnovers. He'll eventually cut that down by the time the NBA season starts.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Wow, I just watched the Mavericks 2nd of 3 games against the
Chinese National team. During the game they announced that
Yao Ming sustained an injury and had just had surgery so he would
not be playing in the game. I hope for the Rockets that it is
nothing serious.

Devin Harris started slow but by the 2nd quarter and rest of the
game he was dynamite. He has several highlight reel plays
and probably finish with 15-20 pts and 5+ assists. I was not
keeping a box score so I am just guessing. He looks good
defensively. I don't remember a single turnover and he shot the
ball really well.

Now I come to Pavel Podkolzine. He sure looked like a Shawn
Bradley starter kit. He does move well and is more powerful than
Shawn even at age 19 but damn, he got schooled by Menke Bateer
several times. He comitted some stupid fouls and looked lost on
offense. Its too early to write him off but he a long way to go.

Josh Howard was his usual great self and if it were not for 3
quick early fouls he would have put up some big numbers.

The Mavs soundly beat the Chinese National team without Yao.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Wow, I just watched the Mavericks 2nd of 3 games against the
> Chinese National team. During the game they announced that
> Yao Ming sustained an injury and had just had surgery so he would
> ...



Good to hear howard doing well, that guy just has great game. What a steal.

As for Pavel, in his defense, Bateer actually doesn't suck at defending and he and Tang pushed Wallace around last year at the worlds, they are both strong as hell. Bateer just has rock like hands.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Mavs vs China - Game2 stats

Score: Dallas 97, China 85

Devin Harris had 21 pts (5-8), 6 reb, and 5 ast.

Josh Howard had 17 pts (7-13), and 9 reb.

Quis was at the game but didn't play.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know if anybody agrees with me but I'd rather have seen the Bucks get Peter John Ramos then Pavel. To me PJR fits our style more and would be more effective.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Mavs vs China - Game2 stats
> 
> Score: Dallas 97, China 85
> ...


Thanks, Devin had A MUCH BETTER game. Will Quis be playing in the 3rd game?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Steffanson 15 points


Who is this Justin Brown - 20/10 on 8/13. Is he a Center - 7"? Undrafted Rookie?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

game 3 played yet?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Game 3*
Devin Harris got 18 points
Josh Howard got 15 points, 6 steals, 3 assists and 3 rebounds - Can't find a box-score for them yet.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> *Game 3*
> Devin Harris got 18 points
> Josh Howard got 15 points, 6 steals, 3 assists and 3 rebounds - Can't find a box-score for them yet.


Six steals against a national team?


Howard is going to be a star in this league.

Everyone bashes Nelson and co with their unfounded crap, but look at the players this guy turns up with, starting with Dirk.

Remember the Mavs can't defend, so who did they get? Howard who looks to be on his way to a defensive team selection.

Just awesome.


----------

